# Getting my first LGD



## Buddylee (Aug 26, 2013)

Getting a pup this weekend. I have 5 acres in pasture and woods plus 1 acre yard. I want the dog to eventually patrol the whole 6 acres. The pup is 7 weeks old. My thought is to pen the pup up with a small weened pygmy goat(s). I plan to spend time with he pup every day. I'm hoping by doing this the pup will bond with the goats and my family. Once the pup has all its vaccinations I will let it run free in the pasture and yard. Any thoughts or suggestions ????


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Seven weeks is way too young to take a puppy from it's litter, especially with your plan. He needs his mother, if no mother, then another dog to make him feel safe and teach him doggie things. Large breed puppies should stay with mom until they are_ at least_ ten weeks old.

There is a course of development in puppies, and as long as the puppy is introduced to goats by 16 weeks of age, he will be fine. Hold off on getting the puppy. If the breeder insists that you take the puppy that young, find another breeder.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Buddlee 
here is an excellent resource around LGDs and some tips on starting a pup- her philosophy allows for the family farm dog style LGD you are looking for (dont be turned off by her rare breed of LGD she is very experienced)....

here it is-
http://www.lgdnevada.com/

We just got our first LGD pup as well but we waited til he was 8 weeks old, which is indeed the suggested minimum.


----------

